# Linux Command Line Only



## Ginosko (May 11, 2004)

What are the versions that only feature the command line? I have an old laptop that i am hoping will run it.

Thanks


----------



## c3v (Feb 22, 2006)

any linux distribution can be installed without X with it was what you wanted to know..

Installing X will give you the GUI

You can use Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora, or any other distro that you would like.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Mostly the same without the GUI.


----------



## Ginosko (May 11, 2004)

Well, this computer has only a floppy and about a 500mb hard drive, so are they small enough? Or are there older and much smaller versions?


----------



## johnny_frog (Mar 27, 2005)

If you want to go silly small then try the following 

http://www.fdlinux.com/


----------



## soybean (May 15, 2004)

try about a version 9.0 of slackware. that would probably work.


----------

